
PyTorch 1.1 - Jonanin
https://github.com/pytorch/pytorch/releases/tag/v1.1.0
======
rahimnathwani
"First-class and native support for visualization and model debugging with
TensorBoard"

This is huge. TensorBoard makes it so much easier to understand what's going
on when you're training a model over hours or days, and need to tweak
hyperparameters.

I was recently applying NVidia's stylegan model
([https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan](https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan)) to
a different type of image. Their model uses TF and supports TensorBoard out of
the box, so I didn't even try to use pytorch, even though others have shared
their implementations (e.g. [https://github.com/rosinality/style-based-gan-
pytorch](https://github.com/rosinality/style-based-gan-pytorch)).

~~~
rasiko
Cool!!trying to do training on different dataset. wonder why tensorboard wont
show up anything!

